# How to lose weight fast



## mnavarro9 (Mar 30, 2019)

I just need to lose weight and preferably quickly and idk how to really cos i've never really dieted or whatever.
I have tried not eating anything and just drinking water before but gave up after a few days because of a sherbert lemon in a glovebox and i do loads of walking and running and stuff and used to do pullups on the clothes rail in walk in wardrobe but had to give that up when i moved house. I just need to lose weight cos im gonna be diagnosed with something and the doctor will tell me to.
Does anyone here have any experiences with this exipure capsules? I've heard that these capsules are great for lossing weight without any side affect.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Drink sugar free coffee to help with hunger and cut your portions down at least 20%. Drink lots of water or other sugar free drinks. 
Walk to places if they are close by and cut alcoholic drinks as your body turns that into pure fat. Find an active social activity like tennis or hiking and do that weekly. 
Eat vegetables with every meal first before the grains or meat. Learn the difference between healthy fats and unhealthy.
Switch out your pasta with spaghetti squash or vegetable noodles or miracle noodles if you can find them. See if you like riced cauliflower it tastes good with beans.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Reduce calories and increase exercise. Let breakfast be the largest meal of the day. For example, eat anything you want for breakfast, eat a salad for lunch (feel free to include whatever you want, such as lettuce, raw spinach leaves, cubes of cooked turkey or chicken, cubes of cooked ham, bacon bits, slices of boiled egg, cubes of cheese, sunflower seeds, green soybeans, choice of dressing, whatever you like on a salad), and only drink juice (raw vegetable juice, alone or mixed with fruit juice) for dinner. Work or exercise after breakfast.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Serious weight loss? Fast.

Start by cutting out alcohol, sweets, breads, pasta, cereal white potatoes--all starchy, foods. Eat meat, fish, eggs, nuts, cheese and vegetables. Healthy oils and butter are good. Some berries (not too much) are okay.

Once you have that down, start skipping breakfast. That's the easiest meal to skip for most people. If you get hungry, drink water, black coffee or plain tea. The hunger will pass. When it does, you'll be using your fat stores. Yay!

Keep your lunch and dinner within a six hour window. If you really need to step it up, you can do one meal a day. Most people choose dinner, because they eat that with their families, but do whatever's easiest for you. But don't stuff your plate, and don't go back for seconds.

Good luck!

ETA: 




Oh, and if you're on meds now, especially diabetes meds, consult with your doc.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The fastest weight I ever lost was eating one meal a day that had no carbs. It was literally 400 calories.
Water, water, water. The smallest sprinkle of non-sugar sweetener added to water will make it a treat, especially if you're not a fan of water.
I documented this somewhere on this site.
I included glucose tabs to maintain proper brain energy (the brain burns glucose), but learned from a few medically inclined members that it should be taken with protein, and not alone, to lessen the blood sugar spike.

I don't recommend this to anyone, as I can personally attest to feeling dizzy, having brain fog, and low energy after a few weeks.
But it did work as far as losing weight.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The fastest weight I ever lost was eating one meal a day that had no carbs. It was literally 400 calories.
> Water, water, water. The smallest sprinkle of non-sugar sweetener added to water will make it a treat, especially if you're not a fan of water.
> I documented this somewhere on this site.
> I included glucose tabs to maintain proper brain energy (the brain burns glucose), but learned from a few medically inclined members that it should be taken with protein, and not alone, to lessen the blood sugar spike.
> ...


Found the thread.
Enjoy my suffering for science!
Again, I do not recommend this as a healthy means to lose weight. It is merely presented as informational. Do with the info as you choose.








Let's call it... the "bug out" diet


Some of you may recall a few weeks back when I shared information from an article I read in a survival magazine. The article was written to show what you could do to avoid starvation if needing to bug out, when carrying 2 weeks worth of food isn't practical/possible. The idea was, you could...




www.prepperforums.net


----------



## ChickenLittle14 (Oct 28, 2012)

I know different diets work for different people, but drinking LOTS of water is a common denominator in all of them. I’ll give my 2 cents and say what works for me to drop some weight fast is skipping breakfast, for lunch having one or two vegetables (usually pull a can from my preps or a bag from the freezer), and a salad for supper with light dressing. Then I take a multi-vitamin to make up for what I’m not getting from food intake. No sweets, no starches, no dairy, and no meat. Drink water non-stop.


----------



## Jingo (Nov 10, 2021)

I found intermittent fasting to be the easiest way to lose weight and reduce a lot of inflammation in my body. I simply restrict my eating to 9 hours per day and eat anything I want. I lost 20 lb quick and easy and another 10 lb once I started walking three or four hours a week.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

mnavarro9 said:


> I just need to lose weight and preferably quickly and idk how to really cos i've never really dieted or whatever.


*Mnavarro9*, well you are in luck. In the past 16 months I have lost over 80 lbs. and back to the weight I was when I joined the N.G. Army.

The problem with skipping meals and starving yourself is that your body goes into starvation mode and starts storing fat.

Here is how I lost 80 lbs. without even working out.

1st hydration is essential. You want to have at least 15 glasses of water a day. Switch from reg coffee to decaf, as Reg coffee is a diuretic.

Get a food scale so that you can get precise portion sizes for your meals.

For the most part, stay away from carbs. pasta, potatoes, rice, breads, & booze.

with regard to bread, getting low calorie low carb bread is a good alternative, and stay with whole grain not white bread. 647 bread is a good choice ~ 40 calories per slice.

Stay away from processed foods, and drink a large glass of water prior to meals (but not after so that you do not water down your stomach acids) and after every meal, 30 minutes after drink 5oz. of water with Metamucil and 2 TBSP of apple cider vinegar.

Stay away from fruit juices, sugary drinks, milk, alcohol, and coconut water.

For a sandwich, get sliced chicken or turkey from the deli, no cheese, no mayo, add yellow or brown mustard, lettuce, tomato, onion, and apple cider vinegar (helps to prevent absorption of carbs)

For a pasta substitute, go to Bed bath & Beyond (bring your 20% off coupon or join them online and they will email you a 20% off coupon) and buy for ~$8 a veggie spiralizer
This will allow you to make spaghetti or linguini out of squash and zucchini.
Shirataki noodles is great too, 15-35 calories per 8 oz. bag. One trick to get accustomed to veggie noodles is mixing them with Fiber Gourmet pasta, it has a crap load of fiber and only 100 calories per 56 grams and mixing the veggie noodles to this and day by day start slowly
adding more veggie noodles and less pasta noodles each day


If you like pesto, khorr and other manufacturers make a dry pesto mix that is only about 15-25 calories per meal vs spaghetti sauce which is about 120-140 calories (2 servings) per meal jsut for the sauce portion


Another sauce substitute is having 1 serving of parmesan cheese, onion powder, garlic powder, salt & I Can't Believe it's not Butter spray, limit to 10 sprays max.

Stop eating fatty foods no bacon, lard, oil, gee, instead use Pan cooking spray for frying food.

Buy an Air Fryer

Best bet is to stop eating red meat and eat instead chicken, turkey. Remove the skin too. Try getting 99% fat free ground chicken or turkey.

Try eliminating condiments A1 sauce, mayo, ketchup, Teriyaki sauce, etc. Most mustards have few or no calories except for specialty mustards like Honey mustard, etc.

Have your meals be mostly veggie with a small 3- 3.5 oz. of meat. Try filling up on salads with herbs and vinegar if you are still hungry.

Instead of mashed potatoes, try mashed cauliflower, instead of rice try riced cauliflower

To prevent food boredom I add a lot of zero or low calorie herbs, basil, cilantro, oregano, garlic powder, onion powder etc. this way your palette doesn't have to suffer.

Also stay away from Nutella, Peanut Butter, almond butter, anything that says butter nix including butter itself.

Most importantly, Chew your food thoroughly, eat slowly, and take your time. Don't try to get full while eating as the feeling of being full will start happening 15-20 mins after you ate the meal vs. the feeling of being full cause your stomach is maxed out.

With the above setup you will lose at least 5 lbs. a week, more if you are working out or doing physical activity, it takes a loss of 3,500 calories to lose one pound.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

mnavarro9 said:


> I just need to lose weight cos im gonna be diagnosed with something and the doctor will tell me to.


There are many ways to lose weight, as you can read in the above posts. But if your weight is contributing to a diagnosis, a fast weight loss may not be the best way. You will gain it back just as fast and that diagnosis will come back, too.

I am an RN, Retired. Worked in a large hospital for many years. I have also fought being overweight much of my life. Obesity is the cause of many serious diseases. We would write in the chart on almost all obese people just one long word: diabetes hypertension coronary artery disease. 

A temporary weight loss will not help. Consider Weight Watchers, the most healthy way to change your lifestyle. And you can eat anything you want, in moderation.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

I tried weight watchers 20 years ago and did lose weight but gained part of it back because of the "you can eat anything you want, just in moderation" 

The method above though I have lost weight faster, AND kept it off due to the fact I eliminated certain types of food from my diet completely. Weight watchers uses a point system n where every 50 calories equals 1 point. It also reduces the calories for every gram of fiber, so a 70 calorie food that has 2g of fiber is the equivalent to 50 calories thus 1 point.

Also W.W. allots you a lot of points if you are a heavy person, meaning you can eat more food then a normal person might consume, thus taking longer to lose weight as you are still having a crap load of calories.

With that said, Certain foods have so little calorie and so much water inside them, that you are almost burning more calories digesting that type of food then the calorie intake of eating it.

In other words, filling up on salads after you eat a dinner and left hungry, will make you full but without increasing calorie intake.

So again I suggest the diet plan above/below


Spenser said:


> *Mnavarro9*, well you are in luck. In the past 16 months I have lost over 80 lbs. and back to the weight I was when I joined the N.G. Army.
> 
> The problem with skipping meals and starving yourself is that your body goes into starvation mode and starts storing fat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Whatever works for you personally is best.

For me, eliminating high carb foods and eating once a day works better, because I feel better. Restricting calories and eating 3 meals a day leaves me feeling miserable. Moderation doesn't work for me. I have to go all in or not at all.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Meth... Have you seen how small meth heads are...? No seriously, black coffee, and avoid soda.


----------



## Aetherwizard (Aug 8, 2017)

mnavarro9 said:


> I just need to lose weight and preferably quickly.


I lost 35 pounds in three weeks taking enzymes, refraining from all fried foods and hydrogenated oils, and walking 20 minutes a day on the treadmill. My goal was not to lose weight, but to clean out my arteries, as I had dangerously high blood pressure. The weight loss was a side effect of cleaning out my arteries.

The enzymes I took, and still take more than ten years later, are Serracor-NK available at Serracor-NK® | BIOMEDIC LABS RX. I take one capsule a day, first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, and with 18 oz of clean water. Then I walk on the treadmill for 20 minutes. The rest of the day is just my normal routine, but I get on my feet for at least a few hours each day.

It is just as important to stop eating the foods that make you fat as it is to clean out your system and exercise.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

The fastest weight I ever lost was when I was doing winter mountaineering in Colorado. Ate high carb, high calorie trail mix all day long. Drank water. On one four day trip I lost 12 pounds due to extreme exercise and my body burning fuel just to stay warm.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

mnavarro9 said:


> I just need to lose weight and preferably quickly and idk how to really cos i've never really dieted or whatever.
> I have tried not eating anything and just drinking water before but gave up after a few days because of a sherbert lemon in a glovebox and i do loads of walking and running and stuff and used to do pullups on the clothes rail in walk in wardrobe but had to give that up when i moved house. I just need to lose weight cos im gonna be diagnosed with something and the doctor will tell me to.
> Does anyone here have any experiences with this exipure capsules? I've heard that these capsules are great for lossing weight without any side affect.
> Thanks for any suggestions.



Try low-carb diet. Google it.
Eat more protein - it prevents hunger pangs.
Have some physical activity, like walking. Even if it's only 15 mins walk a day - it will help.

I didn't try any diet pills - and I won't. Do it naturally.


----------



## offgridgenz (4 mo ago)

mnavarro9 said:


> I just need to lose weight and preferably quickly and idk how to really cos i've never really dieted or whatever.
> I have tried not eating anything and just drinking water before but gave up after a few days because of a sherbert lemon in a glovebox and i do loads of walking and running and stuff and used to do pullups on the clothes rail in walk in wardrobe but had to give that up when i moved house. I just need to lose weight cos im gonna be diagnosed with something and the doctor will tell me to.
> Does anyone here have any experiences with this exipure capsules? I've heard that these capsules are great for lossing weight without any side affect.
> Thanks for any suggestions.


I'm by no means a dietician and if you think you are about to be diagnosed with something then I'd highly encourage you to talk to your doctor about what I'm going to suggest.
I lost a lot of weight quickly by doing this:
-No bread whatsoever. Not even croutons from a salad.
-Low carbs.
-Water and black coffee only. I drank a cup of whole milk a couple times a week for calcium.
-No snacking at all.
-Very low sugar intake.
-No french fries, fried chicken or greasy foods.
-No ketchup, syrup or any other sauces high in sugar.
-I drank protein and BCAA's a couple times a week.
-No cheat days.
-Discipline.
For the first week this was miserable, but I stuck to it and it became an easy way of life. I looked at food as fuel and nothing else. When you look at it that way then you want to put only the good stuff in. All in all I was taking in anywhere from 1,100 to 2,000 calories a day. Caloric deficit is what you are looking for.
For exercise I did moderate weight lifting and a lot of cardio.


----------



## johnhale450 (2 mo ago)

offgridgenz said:


> I'm by no means a dietician and if you think you are about to be diagnosed with something then I'd highly encourage you to talk to your doctor about what I'm going to suggest.
> I lost a lot of weight quickly by doing this:
> -No bread whatsoever. Not even croutons from a salad.
> -Low carbs.
> ...


Thanks for Sharing friend. It's really hard for me to lose weight. I tried my best to lose but I failed to do. My all (link removed) outfits are tight to me. Now I will try your tips. Hope so it will work for me.


----------

